# 1680 Redsub..



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Hi, I got this piece some years ago, its a 3mill serial MK IV..

Vintage Rolex will always be my fave choice, please share your vintage subs too...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome Felix what a lovely pair of vintage subs, Meters first, and a Red - what more do you need :yes:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Felix

Lovely 1680....don't suppose you have a 1665 aswell.... 

Both on my shortlist....oneday !

Best - Neil


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Thanx for the compliments,.. Yes Neil I do

:yes:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Felix

:notworthy: ....here's a couple I've had....


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

and a 5513 meters first....










Best - Neil


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice Felix very nice indeed , and welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

oh , and a Tudor Sub aswell....


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

flame said:


> oh , and a Tudor Sub aswell....


Rose dial Tudors is always my fave model,... Nice Neil


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

This is my old snowflake Neil, long gone though...


----------



## Mr Blond (Jan 19, 2012)

Really nice examples.


----------

